# Over Training



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been giving some thought to this and did a short blog post on Over training.

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/10/over-training.html 

I think this is a more common occurance than most might realize. It also can have health consequences to the dog, some research implies long term stress from working dogs, i.e. police, drug detection, etc. increases incidence of pancreatitis. As we work to do more and better with our dogs, we need to ensure we're doing what's best for them, not what's best for us.

Leerburg has a good video on it as well from an obedience standpoint. The video itself is just background really, but you do notice the dog is wearing a leg brace, likely from over work which can lead to soft tissue injuries.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLA1TaByJbc

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good article Ken.
Leerburg's video remind me when my daughters used to competitively swim. They would swim 3-5 thousand yards a day. The week before big meets they would only swim 1-2 thousand yards a day. The coach always had them take a month off during the year.
When I find myself getting frustrated on a certain aspect of training, I will take a break from it. I've always done it for me. To rethink where the problem lies and if I need to go about it in a different way. Ha Ha now I know why it went better when we restarted the training. The dog needed the break.


----------

